# Portable MP3/OGG Player

## meldron

Hi,

ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen mir einen MP3/OGG Player zu kaufen, nun frage ich mich welcher Player denn gut ist und vor allem welche Player ohne weiteres mit (Gentoo) Linux funktionieren?

Schon mal danke,

meldron

mod-edit: +[OT] --slick

----------

## kronk2002de

Also grundsätzlich solltest Du darauf achten, das der Player sich als normales Mass Storage Device anmeldet, das machen eigentlich so gut wie alle Geräte mittlerweile. Denn dann kannst direkt darauf zugreifen, wie auf eine externe Festplatte / USB Stick.

Aber genaue Geräte kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen, suche da auch noch, denn mein RIO 500 ist ja nun zu alt, um funktionierende Treiber zu finden, die ihn nicht zerschiessen *seufz*

so long.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Angesichts der häufigen Defekte bei Marken- und Nonameprodukten würde ich als oberstes Kriterium die Garantiezeit ansetzten.

Außerdem solltest du dadrauf achten, dass der Player über Knöpfe, nicht Rädchen oder dergleichen, gesteuert wird. Die gehen häufig kaputt.

Stefan

----------

## pawlak

Wenns ohne ogg sein darf:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006L4XI8/qid=1115991065/sr=8-1/ref=pd_ka_0/028-6772751-3754136

Läuft unter Linux prima, einzig der WMA Support nervt und der Player kann halt kein ogg. Ansonsten aber nen prima Gerät (wenn du für Firmware Updates an ne Win Kiste kannst  :Wink: )

----------

## Pampel

Ich habe mich schon ein wenig nach OGG-Playern umgesehen. Wenn Du ebenfalls eher einen kleinen Player - und keinen für Deine komplette Musiksammlung - suchst, empfiehlt sich vielleicht der Iriver ifp895. Der Unterstützt OGG und soll nach einem Firmware Update auch als externe Festplatte einsetzbar sein. Ich hab allerdings keine Erfahrung mit dem Ding. Es war halt nur einer der wenigen kleinen Player, die überhaupt OGG unterstützen und außerdem noch aufnahmefähig sind. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem speziellen Gerät gemacht? Klappt ein Zugang über Linux nach dem Update?

----------

## EOF

I-River ifp-899

Da gibt es sogar software für im portage  :Smile: .

----------

## meldron

OGG Support ist mir garnicht wichtig, waer nur ein nettes Feature gewesen.

----------

## Fauli

 *EOF wrote:*   

> I-River ifp-899
> 
> Da gibt es sogar software für im portage .

 

Auf http://ifp-driver.sourceforge.net/ wird sehr aktiv an verschiedenen Projekten zur Unterstützung der iRiver Flash-Player gearbeitet. Es gibt neben einem Kommandozeilen-Programm eine C-Bibliothek, ein Konqueror-Plugin und ein Kernelmodul, um die Daten auf dem Player direkt mounten zu können.

Es gibt zwar auch Firmware, um den Player als USB Mass Storage benutzen zu können, allerdings bietet diese Firmware wesentlich weniger Funktionen als die Firmware, die durch die obige Software unterstützt wird.

----------

## reyneke

Hab seit heute den COWON iAudio. Bin aber noch nicht mit dem Transfer meiner Dateien fertig und hab noch nicht viel 'rumgespielt. Bis jetzt bin ich aber ganz zufrieden damit - bis auf einen kleinen Bug mit dem Diplay: wenn ich den Player umounte zeigt er trotzdem noch "do not disconnect" an. Die Anzeige schaltet sich auch unmittelbar nach dem Einstecken in den USB-Port an. Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch kein Problem dabei entdeckt, wenn ich das Gerät trotzdem ausstecke. Werd mal ein bißhen 'rumprobieren.

HTH,

reyneke.

----------

## noleti

Ich habe den  iRiver H320 und bin ziemlich gluecklich. Er hat viele Features die andere HD-Player nur mit Zusatzhardware haben wie z.B. USB-to-Go und Recording, Radio und sogar videos. Behandelt wird er wie ein normale Festplatte, also kein Problem mit Linux.

----------

## the-pugnacity

apple ipod...... :Very Happy:  kann zwar kein ogg arbeitet aber einwandfrei dank gtkpod einzig was ich bisher nicht hin bekommen habe ist die musik wieder mit itunes von dem teil runter zu holen.....

----------

## tobo

 *noleti wrote:*   

> Ich habe den  iRiver H320 und bin ziemlich gluecklich. Er hat viele Features die andere HD-Player nur mit Zusatzhardware haben wie z.B. USB-to-Go und Recording, Radio und sogar videos. Behandelt wird er wie ein normale Festplatte, also kein Problem mit Linux.

 

Ja, der H320 ist in der Tat ein sehr geiles Gerät. Habe dazu mal bei Linuxforen meinen Senf geschrieben, will's jetzt nicht reinkopieren. Hoffe mir ist keiner böse wenn ich nen Link angebe. http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=180065

Irgnedwo darunter ist auch der H320.

Eins habe ich festgestellt. Es ist bei den kleinen Dingern wirklich wichtig, sich vorm kauf damit zu beschäftigen. Sonst wirds ne böse Überraschung.

hier noch ein test:

http://www.alltests.de/hardware/reviews_05/iriver_ih320/ih320_seite_1.php

----------

## Pampel

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt zwar auch Firmware, um den Player als USB Mass Storage benutzen zu können, allerdings bietet diese Firmware wesentlich weniger Funktionen als die Firmware, die durch die obige Software unterstützt wird.

 

Was für Funktionen sind denn das? Mass Storage finde ich eigentlich besser, weil ich den Player dann von allen möglichen Rechnern ansprechen kann. Da müssten schon sehr coole Funktionen am Start sein.

----------

## Fauli

 *Pampel wrote:*   

> Was für Funktionen sind denn das?

 

Aus der FAQ for ifp-driver mailing list:

Uploading files appears much slower with iFP UMS firmware.

You can't change FM radio stations or remotely access other advanced features using UMS firmware.

UMS firmware isn't updated as often or as quickly as Manager firmware. UMS firmware may even be unavailable for newer models.Z. B. ist der Ogg-Support erst später als in der "Manager"-Firmware in der UMS-Firmware erschienen. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wie der genaue aktuelle Stand der UMS-Firmware für die einzelnen Modelle ist. Von der UMS Firmware habe ich aber noch gelesen, dass die MP3-Aufnahme aus Copyright-Gründen nur mit maximal 96 kBit/s Qualität möglich ist.  :Sad: 

----------

## meldron

Vielleicht noch ein paar Player-Erfahrungsberichte?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dot

Hab mir am Freitag von Cowon den iAudio M3L bestellt.

Hab viel gutes über den Player gehört. Wenn er da ist,

werde ich mal meinen Erfahrungen darüber hier posten.

Der Player lässt sich als Mass-Storage-Device über USB

mounten, kann OGG und bringt einen Litium Polymer Akku,

was für bis 34h Laufzeit sorgen soll  :Shocked: 

http://www.mp3-player.de/artikel.php?ArtNr=844

Grüße

Flo

PS: Wenn du dir noch Zeit lassen willst, bevor du dir was kaufst,

werde ich spätestens zwei Tage nach erahlt des Players sagen können,

ob er wirklich 34h durchhält.

edit: hab denn m3l, nicht m3Last edited by dot on Mon May 16, 2005 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## meldron

Mach das mal, werd mir auf jeden Fall noch bissel lassen.

Nur zu deinem Player, der Preis schreckt mich schon ein bißchen ab, aber mal hören ob er es wert ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tgurr

Ich hab den MusicStick 250 von TrekStor, der hat auch einen Li-Polymer Akku. Bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt.

----------

## dot

@meldorn:

Es gibt noch die ca. 30  billigere Variante des M3, der kann allerdings nur 14h.

Denn M3 gibt es aber wo anders noch billiger.

----------

## mrsteven

Auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MP3-Player, folgendes wäre mir wichtig:

Sollte unter Linux problemlos funktionieren, möglichst USB Mass Storage

Unterstützung für Ogg-Vorbis

möglichst kein teurer Spezialakku, ganz normale handelsübliche Akkus/Batterien wären am besten

mindestens 256MB Speicher, keine Festplatte

nicht zu teuer, Design ist nicht allzuwichtig

----------

## dot

Hi,

kannst mal auf mp3-player.de suchen:

http://mp3-player.de/produkte.php?MP3Kategorie=3

Grüße

Flo

----------

## mrsteven

Danke für den Link.

----------

## dot

Hi,

der M3L ist heute gekommen, er lässt sich ohne Problem als USB-Storage-Device

mounten, mann muss allerdings das VFat-FS unterstützen (einfach in den Kernel

einbauen). Danach kann man bequem drauf kopieren, dank USB-2.0 ziemlich

schnell.

Mit im Lieferumfang ist eine Dockingstation, eine Tragetasche, die Fernbedienung,

In-Ear Kopfhörer, USB-Kabel, 3,5" Klinke Stecker zu 3,5" Klinke Stecker Kabel,

Handbuch, Ladegerät, CD und ein Subpack (Damit man USB, Ladegerät und Kopfhörer

auch ohne Dockinstation anschließen kann).

Der Player lässt sich komplett ohne die kleine Fernbedienung steuern, allerdings ist

das einzige Display auf dieser Fernbedienung. Sehr gut finde ich auch, dass man nicht

nur ein "Hold" hat, für das ganze Gerät, sondern dass man das eigentliche Gerät

und die Fernbedienung unabhängig von ein ander auf "Hold" setzen kann.

Also z.B. das Gerät sperren, aber die Fernbedienung geht noch, oder anderes herum.

Ob der Player tatsächlich 34h durchhält, wird sich zeigen, viele andere Leute,

welche sich diesen Player gekauft haben, haben die Laufzeit bestätigt.

Er entspricht exakt dem, was ich erwartet habe, meine OGG-Files spielt er auch

ohne zu murren ab  :Very Happy: 

Alles in allem sein Geld wert.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## ness01

Ich bin auch schon länger a.d Suche nach nem mp3player, aber scheinbar sind meine Ansprücjhe zu hoch:

-als usb mass store mountbar

-unterstützung für (daran scheiterts):

--ogg

--musepack

--flac

-ordentlich speicher

----------

## cruxnor

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> bis auf einen kleinen Bug mit dem Diplay: wenn ich den Player umounte zeigt er trotzdem noch "do not disconnect" an.

 

Dieses Feature findest du so gut wie bei allen Playern würde ich jetzt mal so pauschal sagen. Beheben kannst du dies mit "eject /dev/sda". Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal so, dass all die Player auf ein Betriebssystem namens XXX abgestimmt wurden, wo diese Funktion natürlich standard ist.

-cruxnor

----------

## CBarcley

Ich hab "Archos Jukebox Recorder 20". Der ist halt relativ groß ca. so wie ein alter Walkman, aber auch schon 3 Jahre alt. Funktioniert aber noch ausgezeichnet. Nagut langsam muss ich mal die Akkus tauschen, aber sonst funktioniert er tadellos. Hat USB2 und wir als ganz normale USB-Festplatte erkannt. Hatte überhaupt keine Probleme mit Gentoo.

lg

Calvin

----------

## JensGeier

Die Iriver sind auch ganz gut da gibts auch einige die ogg unterstützen hab selber nen Iriver und bin sehr zufrieden damit!

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich suche einen linuxfreundlichen MP3/OGG-Player (also keine Software, sondern Hardware), finde aber leider nur diesen komischen MP3/WMA-DRM-Müll.

Kann mir jemand einen guten Player empfehlen? Speicher ist eigentlich relativ unwichtig, eine kleine Festplatte mit vielleichjt 10GB wären zwar schön, aber sogar schon 256MB Flashspeicher reicht eigentlich. Unter Linux sollte er natürlich funktionieren (idealerweise wird er einfach ohne Extratreiber als Massenspeicher erkannt wie viele dieser MP3-USB-Sticks) udn natürlich sollte er nicht nur mit NTFS-Formatierung arbeiten, sondern FAT verwenden (ext2 wäre noch besser, aber das gibts ja wohl nicht).

Schön wäre auch ein eingebauter Akku mit Ladegerät, aber Batterien gehen auch.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

ChrisM

----------

## slick

Also verstehe ich das richtig, kein "USB-Stick"-Player sondern so ein richtiges Gerät mit großer Platte?

Für "Sticks" siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336743.html und https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-356415.html

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

nein, gemeint ist schon ein portabler Stick.

Die beiden Threads kenne ich schon, aber dort wird der iRiver als einziger OGG-Player empfohlen und der ist (abgesehen vom Preis) auch nicht wünschenswert, weil er sich nicht einfach als Massenspeicher am System anmeldet.

ChrisM

----------

## slick

Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller einen der Threads wieder rauszukramen und das dort genauer zu hinterfragen als ein neuer Thread?

----------

## dertobi123

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Die beiden Threads kenne ich schon, aber dort wird der iRiver als einziger OGG-Player empfohlen und der ist (abgesehen vom Preis) auch nicht wünschenswert, weil er sich nicht einfach als Massenspeicher am System anmeldet.

 

Doch, der iRiver kann nach einem (offiziellen) Firmware-Upgrade als normaler USB-Massenspeicher angesprochen werden.

----------

## Ruad

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind die neuen Player von Trekstor fähig OGGs abzuspielen. Als normaler USB-Stick erkannt werden sie alle mal und werden dir in jedem Media-Markt, Saturn und Co. hinterhergeworfen. Aber vorher auf der HP nachlesen. Die kleineren ganz billigen machens nur mit mp3 und wma. der i.beat organix zum beispiel ist ein nettes gerät. hat ein organisches display. ich find den ziemlich "nett".

P.S.: integrierten akku über usb aufzuladen hat es (auch).

P.P.S.: Streng genommen sind es nur der i.beat organix und der i.beat vision. so viel dazu

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ok, danke für eure Tipps!  :Smile: 

@slick: OK, das wäre vielleicht besser gewesen, tut mir Leid.  :Sad: 

ChrisM

----------

## Earthwings

Beide Threads aneinandergehängt.

----------

## Bitspyer

Trekstor i.Beat organix

1Gb Speicher, OGG/MP3 und (wer's braucht) WMA. Kann per Line IN und eingebautem Micro direkt in MP3 aufnehmen (bis max. 128Kbit)

LineIn ist auch gleichzeitig zweiter Kopfhöreranschluss. Stabiles Gehäuse, gute mitgelieferte Knopfkopfhörer. Verschiedene Hörprofile (Large Boxes, Small, Headphone, Small Headphone, etc.)

ca. 130

Leider kein Gapless-Play (haben meines Wissens bis jetzt aber die wenigsten....), aber vielleicht kommt ja bald ne passende Firmware dafür.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mir den Archos Gmini 402 gekauft. Der spielt MP3, WAV, WMA (aber das lassen wir mal) und sogar Xvid/DivX Videos ab. Und man staune: Über SVideo an den Fernsehen angeschlossen. ist die Bild und Tonqualität bei Xvid sogar besser als bei meinem Xvid-fähigen DVD Player. Das Ding ist wirklich der Knüller. Ach ja, er hat eine 20 Gig Festplatte. Mit dem 2,5 Zoll Display kann man sogar Videos gucken, besser als man vorher meinem würde. Und auf WAV aufnehmen kann er, mit 44,1 und 48 kHz.

Gruß

Erdie

----------

